# iBall Aasaan Senior



## bongourav (Jul 15, 2011)

Hii friends,

I purchased iBall Aasaan White from letsbuy for rs. 2500 /- .
I am writing a short review here:

The phone is very well built and feels very sturdy and durable. 
The keys are the what the phone is worth purchasing. Large and soft and the response is good.

The SOS function is innovative. Pressing it automatically sends sms to 5 pre defined people and starts calling them one by one. Also the mobile makes an alarming sound to alert the people nearby.

The torch is average but having a dedicated button for it is nice. Also there is a dedicated side button to lock/unlock the keypad.

The FM radio is loud and works without having to plug in the earphones.

Overall the phone is very good and one will not regret purchasing it. Although a little steep in price, its still worth for its simplicity !

(I'll post the pictures if anyone is interested.)

P.S: If you want to read the full review, it's on my blog: iBall Aasaan Senior : Review | Techrav


----------



## PraKs (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice review,

Only one place iBall lacks - sales & service. They have poor network in that.


----------



## bongourav (Jul 17, 2011)

^^ Ya, totally agree. That was the only reason why I was reluctant to buy this phone.

But, since there was no other alternatives, I had to get it. And after looking at its build quality I am happy with my decision !


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Kinda a bump here. 
@OP: Please post some pics if you can.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like you didn't went to his blog. There are pictures there.



Spoiler



*www.techrav.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/iball-aasaan-phone.jpg


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2011)

^^ hmmm, empty spoiler?


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 2, 2011)

OP,
any reason for buying this phone?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> ^^ hmmm, empty spoiler?



Fixed! 



saswat23 said:


> OP,
> any reason for buying this phone?



Obviously for his grandparents or someone!


----------

